# Carrying extra lenses



## miles1717 (Nov 30, 2011)

For those of you with goggles that have interchangeable lenses-- do you carry an extra lens with you on the hill? If so, how?

I just got a pair of Anon M1's and I'll probably carry an extra lens in a goggle bag stuffed in my jacket pocket, but I'd love to hear what all you smart kids do.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I bring extra lenses but don't carry them around. If I find I need to change up, I just go to the car.

Doesn't happen very often.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

i bring my bag with me with both lens but i just leave it in the car. i have never had to change my lenses while riding. as long as u don't chose the worst color for that condition i think i will alright for a couple runs till u get to ur car.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My Volcom jacket has an inner goggle pocket that wraps around your ribs so the lens is protected in there. I'd probably put them in a couple goggle bags. If you break them in there, you probably were headed for broken ribs anyway.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I sometimes carry an extra pair or two and when I do I put them in my inner jacket pocket. Lines my side/front of stomach perfectly. 

I try and always wear the red sensor lens, but if it's bad at the top and not at the bottom sometimes I'll switch on the lift to the blue sensor mirror. 

Saves me a trip to the car when fresh tracks are waiting.


----------

